# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Pwned By False Awakening After False Awakening..

## Taiji X

today was the first time i actually got up earlier so i coudl wbtb properly

and i KEPT getting pwned by false awakenings and missing some VERY obvious signs.

first:
"damn sleep paralysis didn&#39;t work&#33;  i&#39;m in a dream now but my physical body can&#39;t stop moving"
i should know better than that  :tongue2: 

second:
it was 6 am when i went back to sleep.  when i got up, the clock was 10 am.  did not dawn on me to do the time test.  i accepted that i had woken up and went about my morning.  when i was putting on my contacts i noticed my case was not attached but split in half.  i didn&#39;t clue in to this etiher.

third:
i woke up, looked in the mirror, and i had grown a ton of arm hair, chest hair, and facial hair overnight.  for some reason, this didn&#39;t seem that far out either.

fourth: my mom came down and told me she was sick from work.  she had already left before i went back to sleep but once again the fact escapes me.

fifth: i was consoling my buddy who was crying about how he couldn&#39;t get with girls and tried to explain female psychology to him and how the whole disney-love thing was not reality.  a goth chick comes out of nowhere and sits down and agrees with what i&#39;m saying then out of nowhere i start making out with her.  she starts ecstatically going "oh i&#39;m cumming i&#39;m cumming&#33;"  and i was like WTF you crazy chick all im doing is kissing you.  obviously did not clue in to this either.

now i just got so pissed off at all the false awakenings that i decided to reality test out of the blue with the nose-pinch.  i acutally was NOT expecting it to wkr because i thought i was awake&#33;  but it did.  i was like holy crap, and climbed out of bed.  i immediately noticed the very hazy feeling i had, but i took a look around my room and appreciated how real my room looked, everything looked normal, except there was a gun next to one of my guitars (oookay.)

i head to the bathroom.  hm, i look normal in the mirror, hair a mess like usual in the mornings.  i tried to go supersaiyan.  did not work.

i wanted to go somewhere but thought it was cold outside and i&#39;m not wearing any clothes.  i feel a push from behind.  but i turn around and no one&#39;s there.  i head to my door.  i open it and see my neighbor outside, and he&#39;s topless and jacked (real life he&#39;s skinny, and i&#39;m sure he would be wearing clothes in the winter) (side note: every time i have a chian of lucids there&#39;s an obligatory brokeback moment).  We talk for a bit and exchange cell phone numbers, I have difficulty putting my number in as they keep changing on me, obviously because it was a dream.

I decided i wanted to summon some girls.  I tried to summon them right in front of me, no go.  I tried to summon them behind me, no go.  Then i decided as i was walking down the stairs, that as soon as i was on the last step they would be at my door.  Shit, it worked&#33;  Two chicks came in, I hugged them, appreciated the realness of grabbing their stomach-fat, but then i said "ok let&#39;s go downstairs" they gave me a weird look and were like "why downstairs?"  "You do know I&#39;m your god in this world right..." Clearly, they didn&#39;t.  Some guys showed up at my house and tried to beef me, but me knowing I was god I pwned them all, I was blocking bullets with my hand and taking people out with one punch.  Alas, before I could get back to what I was doing, some jerk-off text messages me in real life and the beep wakes me up.

what does a man have to do around these parts to get a lucid threesome  :Sad:  ... that&#39;s all i wanted.

what i find about wbtb 6-7 hours into sleep rather than sleeping your full 8-9 hours and then going back:
1. the dreams were a lot more detailed and solid, ie not easily woken out of and more vivid
but
2. lucidity and awareness was not nearly as good

----------


## dodobird

You can do lots of RCs during the day. Dream signs don&#39;t work so well without doing RC&#39;s all the time, because your sense of logic don&#39;t work properly when dreaming.

----------


## Taiji X

yeah usually I don&#39;t wake up early, just wake up whenever, and go back to sleep and dream and i&#39;m alert enough to instantly know i&#39;m dreaming becuase i induced it, or at the slightest weirdness i will RC.

but i&#39;ll start doing the nose pinch whenever i get the chance, fast reliable and doesn&#39;t require anything but my own body

----------


## Taiji X

whoa nose pinching in bed is MONEY

i had two more FAs last night/this morning, just by randomly nose pinching every time i found myself in bed.  i thought i was awake every single time i did it, even the times that i was actually dreaming and i was like "hah this isnt going to work.." but it did.  whoa.

these dreams were a lot more stable, vivid, and clear than the forced WILDs i did before.  i also had a shitload more control.

there was one interesting thing though.. in one of them, when i woke up, my bedsheets were obscuring my vision in my left eye, and it wouldnt go away, like it was burnt onto my retina&#33;  so i had to walk around hafl blind until i decided to dream spin and it went away.

i managed to, for the first time:
fly, and be in control of it
walk through doors and walls
ripped a door off its hinges and use it to beef people
get dream characters to acknowledge me as their all powerful god
summon a girl of my choosing at will and have lucid playtime for longer than a few seconds

----------

